
Ask HN: What do you think about the Secalot hardware token? - pablo1
Comparing open source security tokens&#x2F;OTP generators&#x2F;UFA tokens&#x2F;PGP Smartcards, it seems the product from secalot has the most features for a similar price as the alternatives. It also has open source software and hardware.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.secalot.com&#x2F;<p>Has anybody tried it and can compare it to more popular alternatives like the yubikey or the nitrokey?<p>How would you rate this from a security aspect?
======
jans23
From the security point of view the most obvious difference to me is that
Nitrokey contains a secure element while Secalot doesn't. (Secalot contains a
microprocessor with cryptographic acceleration but don't confuse this with a
secure element.) Secure elements are secure key stores which protect against
extraction of cryptographic keys by malware and by physical attackers.

Also Secalot seems to be a small project while Nitrokey is a (small) company,
which might influence quality of security and maintenance too.

Disclaimer: I'm with Nitrokey UG.

~~~
pablo1
Interesting. That is a definitive plus for Nitrokey indeed. I wonder if they
plan on creating a version that supports PGP _and_ U2F.

I really like the Nitrokey pro version, it is pretty much everything I need
except for the U2F.

~~~
jans23
Yes, a Nitrokey with OpenPGP Card and FIDO is planned. You can get notified
directly by subscribing its newsletter at
[https://www.nitrokey.com/newsletter](https://www.nitrokey.com/newsletter)

~~~
pablo1
Any planned realease date? I'm considering waiting for the release of it.

